# gonna give slackware a try, any suggestions?



## Easy Rhino (Oct 2, 2009)

im bored so im trying out all sorts of linux flavors. slackware looks promising. any users have suggestions on what to expect?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2009)

i found it watered down personally but its fast. so its a trade off less drivers for fast machine. that and the code base is weird so commands have a bigger curve


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 2, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i found it watered down personally but its fast. so its a trade off less drivers for fast machine. that and the code base is weird so commands have a bigger curve



good to know. i really just need drivers for the nvidia card and the onboard sound card. im sure the NIC will work out of the box.


----------

